# Review of my website



## phamkhiem (Apr 2, 2013)

http://kjet.prosite.com/

it's my website 

p/s: 
If you want upgrade your acc flickr to pro.
you can buy my code
Just 10$ for 1 code 2 years.

yahoo: billy_x9x@yahoo.com.vn
email: KJet.9x@gmail.com

Payment method: paypal

Any questions PM me.


----------

